# Avalon Pier Report, Saturday Oct 4



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

Pics to come, as I am at a CMS E-Prescribing Conference in Boston today.

Made a one day suicide run to Avalon Pier. Arrived at graylight hoping to find puppies, specks, and big drum. Instead, I found the water looking like glass and bluefish chasing after finger mullet and glass minnows everywhere. I put away my drum geat, put out a king rig, and proceeded to start throwing plugs along with my friends Amy and Keith. The results were outstanding. Bluefish on every cast, and to my suprise, a 21 inch 3.2lb spanish mackeral at 7:00AM. Blues continued to come and go all day (most time between mini-blitzes was about 15 minutes.) As the wind shifted from NW to SE, we started to get a tiny chop on the water, so I swtched to bw fishbites to catch spots so I would have spot heads for bait. Other folks were loading up on spot (on the south side, strange), but they didn't seem too inclined to hit my fishbites. I picked up about 10, plus 3 undersized speckled trout. After getting the impression from my friends that they didn't want to stay too late after dark, I decided not to worry about spot, and went back to plugging to get another spanish.

The rest of the day was all bluefish except Keith got another fat spanish (19 inches). No hits on the king rigs, and nothing after I switched to a drum rig around 5:00PM. Rumor had it that there was a great speckled trout bite down the beach, but I saw only throwbacks. Tons of spot, one sea mullet, and one throwback puppy drum were landed by bottom fishers.

Pictures will be posted when I get back to DC.


----------



## jerkjigger (Oct 22, 2006)

sorry i couldent meet up witha on saturday french, i came up there around 8 i think but you had already left. sounds like you had a good day though


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

no worries. I will be back soon. a bunch of the big drum are still up north.

It was really nice strutting around the pier with that big spanish though.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

is a 21 inch spansih fat at 3.2 pounds? i caught a 23 incher and 22 incher and estimated it at around 3 pounds, after slicing the guts and gillsl it wieghed at one kilogram on a spring scale.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

<a href="http://s410.photobucket.com/albums/pp189/jfrench_08/?action=view&current=octobx4-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i410.photobucket.com/albums/pp189/jfrench_08/octobx4-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
my fat spanish

<a href="http://s410.photobucket.com/albums/pp189/jfrench_08/?action=view&current=OBX.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i410.photobucket.com/albums/pp189/jfrench_08/OBX.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
typical blue

<a href="http://s410.photobucket.com/albums/pp189/jfrench_08/?action=view&current=keithspanish.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i410.photobucket.com/albums/pp189/jfrench_08/keithspanish.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
keith's spanish, that is a hell of a way to get your first ever saltwater fish

<a href="http://s410.photobucket.com/albums/pp189/jfrench_08/?action=view&current=obxer.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i410.photobucket.com/albums/pp189/jfrench_08/obxer.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
king fishing 101


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

The only thing missing from kingfishing 101 is a beer


----------



## ba0021 (May 23, 2007)

where is avalon pier


----------



## Danny (Jan 3, 2005)

Could be he meant to say Avon.


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

Avalon pier is in Kill Devil Hills NC. Avon pier is in Avon NC.

The yellow paint and the background houses, pegs it as Avalon.


----------

